# Optima EH320UST 1080P Projector



## Z71SierraSLT (Nov 9, 2010)

Wanted some opinions about this Ultra Short Throw projector.
The Optima EH320UST 1080P Projector is fairly new. I haven't seen any reviews on this yet.
I have a small home theater 11'x18'. 
No outlet on the ceiling or cables running up. (Other option would be to add the outlet and run an HDMI cable)
Currently using an awesome 55" Sony LED, but looking to move up to a projector.
Thought about putting this on my media console and project this up to the wall.

Would you guys use something like this for a home theater projector?
The Specs look good.


1080p Ultra Short Throw Projector 


Bright projection – 4000 ANSI lumens
Full HD 1080p resolution, 20,000:1 contrast ratio
2x HDMI input and 16W audio
Crestron RoomView® – RJ45 control and monitoring



http://www.projectorcentral.com/news_story_2038.htm

http://www.optomausa.com/projectordetails.aspx?PTypeDB=Business&PC=EH320UST

Thoughts and suggestions appreciated.


----------

